# Tuna - Canned or foil packed



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Which has a better shelf life, Canned Tuna or those Foil Packed "creations" ?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO, I prefer the foil pouches for regular meals, but I will only trust tuna in standard cans. Too easy to damage a foil pouch.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Can Tuna in water is what I store.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I store the foil pouch because they are small, light weight and single servings. I am the only one in my family that eats tuna. Also I think the pouch comes in more flavors nothing is worse than eating the same thing day after day.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

If you are talking retort packaging then that would be my choice. It's exspenvie but has a shelf life to 5 years. 

Godspeed


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (12 mo ago)

CapitalKane49p said:


> If you are talking retort packaging then that would be my choice. It's exspenvie but has a shelf life to 5 years.
> 
> Godspeed


It's not _that_ expensive, I see it in the dollar stores all the time.

'Course, it may not be dolphin-safe, but...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> It's not _that_ expensive, I see it in the dollar stores all the time.
> 
> 'Course, it may not be dolphin-safe, but...


Haven't seen that DS product only stuff I've come across is the more expensive stuff.

I'll take to take a look.

Godspeed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I will only trust tuna in standard cans. Too easy to damage a foil pouch.


This.
Canned tuna is good for 5+ years after the expiration date, assuming the can is intact, not bulging, and doesn't have pressure released when opened.
If it passes the sniff test, it should be fine.
Pouches are lighter, but the trade-off is durability.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> It's not _that_ expensive, I see it in the dollar stores all the time.
> 
> 'Course, it may not be dolphin-safe, but...


Compared to the flavored tuna in cans it's twice as expensive because you get half as much for the same price. Having said that I do keep some around for convience. Nice to keep a handful in the truck for road trips and stuff.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Canned fish I got - salmon, tuna (in water and in olive oil, and other flavor), kippered sardines, kippered smoked sardines, sardines/mackerels in tomato sauce -
they all have best-before date 2026. As long as they're undamaged (no dents), and stored properly (in cool, dark, dry place), they can last longer.


----------



## Ty520 (6 mo ago)

Just make sure they're in water and not oil if you're planning to store them for mid range shelf life (5-8 years). Oil leeches out minerals and nutrients and goes rancid relatively quickly, even when sealed up


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Tuna is just too little calories and too much iron (for me personally not for average person) so I much prefer canned salmon. Pouches are convenient but canned goods have better durability & shelf life, not to mention you can make a penny stove with them or hobo heater (not to be confused with a hobo stove)


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (12 mo ago)

Ty520 said:


> Just make sure they're in water and not oil if you're planning to store them for mid range shelf life (5-8 years). Oil leeches out minerals and nutrients and goes rancid relatively quickly, even when sealed up


Leaches, not leeches, puhleeze.


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

I have 100 cans of solid white tuna in water all in order by year starting at 2023.
28 cans of skinless/boneless salmon all in order by year starting at 2023.
I'm thinking about getting 100 more.


----------

